# What's your Acceptance/Cancellation rate right now?



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

35% Acceptance
19% Cancellation


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

For Uber it's 99% AR and only 4% Cancelled. When I do drive I also do on average maybe 1 ride per hour though and they are good surge rate rides :thumbup: 

I only take certain scheduled rides with Lyft with Last Ride on each time and maybe its 1 ride a week.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Uber
100% acceptance
1% cancellation

I don’t know how but sometimes when I go offline the app goes back online on its own, super weird. Even after I close down the app. Anyone know why or how to fix this? Otherwise I would be at 0 cancellations lol


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Uber
> 100% acceptance
> 1% cancellation
> 
> I don't know how but sometimes when I go offline the app goes back online on its own, super weird. Even after I close down the app. Anyone know why or how to fix this? Otherwise I would be at 0 cancellations lol


Haha! His name is rideshare hustler, but his acceptance rate is 100% &#129315;

52% and 5%. Sadly, it's time to get back to 87% to keep my Asu scholarship.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

My AR is at 78% and my CR is 3%................normally, pre-covid, my AR was around 95% because the trips were of a lot better quality.

I have always refused to go more than 10 minutes to get a pax, and I don't do pickups at a few select locations.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

TobyD said:


> Haha! His name is rideshare hustler, but his acceptance rate is 100% &#129315;


This is from yesterday with my 275 weekly bonus.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I see only the RS Kool Aiders are responding.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

91% AR and 1% CR


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

100% AR and 0% CR. I've only done about 6 rides with Uber over the last couple months.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

a


Fusion_LUser said:


> For Uber it's 99% AR


ah, you must be guessing since we can't even see our AR anymore. :roflmao: &#129335;‍♂


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> This is from yesterday with my 275 weekly bonus.
> 
> View attachment 581287


That's pretty impressive! But for real, don't deal bad if you reject a ping every once in a while.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

SHalester said:


> a
> 
> ah, you must be guessing since we can't even see our AR anymore. :roflmao: &#129335;‍♂


Actually now that I think about it the AR is no where near 99%. I was thinking I accept 100% of the rides I like but I decline so many rides there is no way I could be near 99%! Now I'm curious what my AR is... hell I probably take 2 out of 10 pings so it must be super low!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Now I'm curious what my AR is


mine was around 85% just before it was removed. Once removed I'm pretty sure I declined more, so i'm guess it went to like 70%. I used to go offline with airport rides to protect my AR for some strange reason; once it was gone I just stayed online and ignored the pings when I already had a pax. And, of course preCV declined all pools.

When I get back out there around 5/1 going to go with 1.3 surge and see what happens. I suspect won't be a lot of pings to decline.....


----------



## Justkeepswimming (Nov 16, 2020)

42% and 5%. Last month I was 92 and 5


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

44% and 15%

Once upon a time I was actually diamond


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Uber: 98% Accept (due to long pickup fee), 2% cancel

Lyft: 25% acceptance. Normally it is less than 10% but lately I've mainly been using it for destination filter so I've been accepting more. Unlike with Uber, Lyft destination mode actually sends me in the same cardinal direction, so it is useful as long as you accept trips that are roughly along your path.

I completely stopped using Uber destination mode. Uber destination mode should be renamed "donate your long pickup fee to Uber" mode.

Lyft doesn't show cancel rate but I know my cancel rate with Lyft is extremely high. I always accept a ride 5 minutes away and get swapped to long pickups 15-25 minutes away which is an instant cancel for me. Well, it was instant until Lyft provided the "STOP TAPPING ON SCREEN" messages that are somehow supposed to convince you not to cancel rides. For me it just means I have to wait for the next stoplight, or the freeway exit that my next Uber request bring me to before I can cancel the lyft ride, thus inconveniencing the passenger even more.

I think that's part of why my acceptance rate on Lyft has gone up. Even when you accept a close request it often just wastes your time and gas driving towards a pax only to get swapped, so it doesn't provide much incentive to even use their app at all, other than in destination mode. Accepting a ride request for Lyft feels more like trying to win money playing a slot machine rather than accepting a job with the expectation of getting paid commensurately.

I just love the mind games these companies try to play to get you to accept crap rides.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

63 / 4.

Just started doing X again today, Eats only for a while. 

It was 68/3 when I started today 😂


----------



## foreverct (May 4, 2020)

Ubar, gryft and poorcrash are all low AR. Cancel rate is low. Door dash can be so laughable, 120 item Walmart pickup for $15. Hahahaha


----------



## melange6 (Mar 10, 2018)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Uber
> 100% acceptance
> 1% cancellation
> 
> I don't know how but sometimes when I go offline the app goes back online on its own, super weird. Even after I close down the app. Anyone know why or how to fix this? Otherwise I would be at 0 cancellations lol


Happens to me too, it's no coincidence.



RideShare_Hustler said:


> This is from yesterday with my 275 weekly bonus.
> 
> View attachment 581287


What market, & what's your per mile/per minute? Thanks.

Lyft: 79% Acceptance; 
Uber: 48% Acceptance (due to being constantly sent pick-ups that are in excess of 17 minutes/12 miles away. That's not happening).


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

TobyD said:


> That's pretty impressive! But for real, don't deal bad if you reject a ping every once in a while.


Thanks, I don't feel bad at all. It's more for sport.



melange6 said:


> What market, & what's your per mile/per minute? Thanks.


nyc

X : 1.42

XL : 2.05

.65 per minute


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> 35% Acceptance
> 19% Cancellation


87 and 2


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

My Acceptance Rate is usually much lower and my Cancellation Rate is usually much higer. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

52% acceptance 0 cancellation


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

18 on both


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

90 and 9

like seeing the distance and direction of riderequests it's huge to accept or cancel to my advantage

There is a time to you use destination mode where it worjs very well
But I'm not giving that secret away

Uber has netted me 10000 a month last two months in my market take 500 out for gas each month

promotions are solid right now easily attainable
Saving the cash so I can take November December off find a Brazilian or Nigerian women LOL



melange6 said:


> Happens to me too, it's no coincidence.
> 
> 
> What market, & what's your per mile/per minute? Thanks.
> ...


Accept one then you'll see the difference unless it's your market

long pickup fee should apply


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I will hit on longer pickup requests on occasion because sometimes I gamble that may be going to an area in which historically has longer destinations. Unfortunately since I can't see that location I cancel after finding it's not where I want to go. 
Sometimes the map on the app will allow you to determine the general vicinity, but often time the map is skewed to make it hard to determine, or zoomed out to make it impossible. Keep in mind, much of the time I'm driving and under the gun to make a decision. I've had a few semi close calls staring down the app and not paying attention.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Uber & UberEats 








Lyft (mind you, haven't driven Lyft in over a year)
















DoorDash


----------



## SobrbNWI (Sep 27, 2016)

15% acceptance, 21% cancellation


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

Little players. 38% AR 55%CR was worst last month actually haha


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Sonny06 said:


> Little players. 38% AR 55%CR was worst last month actually haha


My personal best was under 5%/63% IIRC.

This is close though.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

48 and 7

first time I have been below 85% since I started four years ago. Never had a cancellation rate over 3% until this month.

Uber has definitely changed the algorithm to assign the driver nine minutes away, first then eight minutes, then seven minutes, etc.
So my strategy is changed and I know only except five minute pick ups or over 15 minute pick ups



Diamondraider said:


> 48 and 7
> 
> first time I have been below 85% since I started four years ago. Never had a cancellation rate over 3% until this month.
> 
> ...


The long trips that I accept occur only when I have a quick errand to perform. Going to the bathroom, getting a drink, driving through the car wash


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Thanks, I don't feel bad at all. It's more for sport.
> 
> 
> nyc
> ...


UberX in NYC is higher than uberTaxi In Orlando, which has the highest current payout of any of the services (even uberBlack)

In Orlando uberTaxi payout is $1 .71 a mile 0 a minute. (regular cab fares are 2.40 a mile 60c a minute under 20 MPH)

My numbers on uber are currently..

100% AR
0% cancel

The only time I turn on Ubertaxi is when regular cab fares are non existent, the cab company doesn't track acceptance but canceling a fare after acceptance requires a legit reason and a phone call to dispatch. The last one I "canceled" at the cab company was a mis-classified fare that was a party of 6 when I was driving a 4 seater.


----------



## Big man xl (Dec 21, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> 35% Acceptance
> 19% Cancellation


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

98% accepted,

8% cancelation


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

33% Acceptance
7% Cancelation

[NG]Owner


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

SobrbNWI said:


> 15% acceptance, 21% cancellation


I don't have a very high cancellation rate like you because I just don't want to cancel on people once I accepted the ride, however my acceptance rate is just slightly above yours...


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Under 10 acceptance &#128514;
Over 10 cancel
Unlike some I have no excuses
Uber is stealing from me &#128557; &#128575;
Mommy



Young Kim said:


> I don't have a very high cancellation rate like you because I just don't want to cancel on people once I accepted the ride, however my acceptance rate is just slightly above yours...


I've had a lot of times recently where I go to log off or move the map and I accept a ride
I have no guilt
I'm not going 19 minutes to make 8 cents a minute
And worst case they go another 19 minutes away from town for 10 bucks into some cow fields Leaving me with a 40 minute ride home with no fair


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

64% Acceptance and 25% cancel on Uber.

Lyft is 19% acceptance lol


----------



## Jackpine Uberguy (Aug 20, 2019)

Uber 98% 0%. 4.97

Lyft 99%. 0%. 5.00


----------



## youspeedbro (Mar 29, 2021)

1% acceptence
88% cancel
OG 1%er
I give people rides to the airport for profit everything else is ignored or cancelled going on 5 years
i dont play games i provide labor and if its not a legal wage or requires me to work free or pay to give people rides.... ignored or cancelled

i wish i would give a stranger a ride for less than 10 bucks and its not the 1900s
1995 ya needed 5 on it gas money and you were my "friend" standing next to me prob going to the same place
yall "adults" actually servicing those rides straight weirdos


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## BobDaScotty (Mar 5, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> 63 / 4.
> 
> Just started doing X again today, Eats only for a while.
> 
> It was 68/3 when I started today &#128514;


Welcome back!

@lso, your new profile pic looks great, glad you have prospered during covid.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

BobDaScotty said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> @lso, your new profile pic looks great, glad you have prospered during covid.


Thanks, just wish my pic wasn't sideways &#128514;

I've been lurking here, not too active but present. I should have some good stories as I return to pax


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

It is not that I care anymore but would like to share this (I only do deliveries now). Whose fault it is in sending me $5 orders and most of them are long pick-up / deliveries? However, I do enjoy this thread knowing that there are so many 'Uber Pros' in cancellations out there.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> It is not that I care anymore but would like to share this (I only do deliveries now). Whose fault it is in sending me $5 orders and most of them are long pick-up / deliveries? However, I do enjoy this thread knowing that there are so many 'Uber Pros' in cancellations out there.
> 
> View attachment 582705


$5.00 orders?

What about all the _under_ $5.00 orders?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

youspeedbro said:


> 1% acceptence
> 88% cancel
> OG 1%er
> I give people rides to the airport for profit everything else is ignored or cancelled going on 5 years
> ...


Has UBER responded to your huge cancellation rate? An email? Text? Anything?


----------



## Big man xl (Dec 21, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> Has UBER responded to your huge cancellation rate? An email? Text? Anything?


I think uber is so desperate for driver's they're letting alot of stuff slide. In my market after 11pm it's hardly any drivers out. It so bad that this weekend bonus is the biggest I've seen yet!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

That's a lot, but looks really tough. 90 trips over the weekend?


----------



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> That's a lot, but looks really tough. 90 trips over the weekend?


In my market 90 rides would take 36 hours under ideal conditions. On a great 12 hour stretch i can knock out 30 if some of them are eats pings.

I'm at 54%ar, 8% cr and yes I was diamond at one point. Started doing eats at times because it can pay well but you have to decline 2/3 if the pings because they are $2.50 to $5.

Let's not even talk about Lyft, it has to be a unicorn a block away waiting at the curb pooting a &#127752; for me to even consider.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Uber
> 100% acceptance
> 1% cancellation
> 
> I don't know how but sometimes when I go offline the app goes back online on its own, super weird. Even after I close down the app. Anyone know why or how to fix this? Otherwise I would be at 0 cancellations lol


I noticed that too when I drove last year, that is usually due to Uber purposely doing that. I noticed while I sat at home app suddenly already has a pax waiting for me even though I was offline. And if you have 100% acceptance rating you must live in a safe area without possiblity of shootings.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

ozzyoz7 said:


> I noticed that too when I drove last year, that is usually due to Uber purposely doing that. I noticed while I sat at home app suddenly already has a pax waiting for me even though I was offline. And if you have 100% acceptance rating you must live in a safe area without possiblity of shootings.


I wouldn't call nyc the safest area. The pings are super close though, which is the reason i accept all of them.


----------



## Big man xl (Dec 21, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> That's a lot, but looks really tough. 90 trips over the weekend?


90 is easy if you take just anyone. I only take people with ratings of 4.90 and over so it takes longer but I usually opt for 60--80. Usually do 35-40 trips Friday 30-35 trips Saturday. Some weeks I need 2-5 trips on Sunday.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> I wouldn't call nyc the safest area. The pings are super close though, which is the reason i accept all of them.


I usually use various factors to assess risk of possible death from a pax I pickup. But in downtown New York where everyone is close to eachother and going near by it makes sense. But Bronx and Brooklyn New York scare me.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

ozzyoz7 said:


> I usually use various factors to assess risk of possible death from a pax I pickup. But in downtown New York where everyone is close to eachother and going near by it makes sense. But Bronx and Brooklyn New York scare me.


You should have some precautions in place for worst case situations. Like GPS tracking, mobile panic button and kill switch. I'm trying to find out if we as drivers can carry tasers or stun guns, they passed a law allowing it for the public use last year in nyc.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Thanks, I don't feel bad at all. It's more for sport.
> 
> 
> nyc
> ...


I'd accept more trips if I was getting paid what you were.

As things are now, with Uber my acceptance rating is 10% and my cancellation rating is 4%. 
Lyft is 6% acceptance. I dunno the cancellation rating but I did recently get a threatening email that if I don't stop cancelling rides I would be deactivated.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

AvisDeene said:


> I'd accept more trips if I was getting paid what you were.
> 
> As things are now, with Uber my acceptance rating is 10% and my cancellation rating is 4%.
> Lyft is 6% acceptance. I dunno the cancellation rating but I did recently get a threatening email that if I don't stop cancelling rides I would be deactivated.


Edit: sorry misread the post

Not everyone can get short pings, I totally understand.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> You should have some precautions in place for worst case situations. Like GPS tracking, mobile panic button and kill switch. I'm trying to find out if we as drivers can carry tasers or stun guns, they passed a law allowing it for the public use last year in nyc.


Never use a stun gun without also packing heat for backup, tasers sometimes Never disable a person and they're still strong as seen with law enforcement photos. I used a webcam that auto uploaded and auto published GPS to a service and my sister had access to it in case I was killed. I also had hidden dashcam as it's legal in my state to record secretly as long as privacy isn't expected and secret camera was hidden in rear so they can't destroy evidence.


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> This is from yesterday with my 275 weekly bonus.
> 
> View attachment 581287


Lmfao! My AR is 43% and CR is 10% and I make more money than that AND hit the quest bonuses with ease. I also do Doordash and Grubhub and I have low AR's on both. I average $25/hour or more!


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Matthew Thomas said:


> Lmfao! My AR is 43% and CR is 10% and I make more money than that AND hit the quest bonuses with ease.


Good job I guess, I'm interested to see how you are making more than $78 an hour in 14 hours delivering food. Can you show a screenshot?


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Always reaches ZERO on Lyft.


----------



## Robertmt (Jun 16, 2017)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Uber
> 100% acceptance
> 1% cancellation
> 
> I don't know how but sometimes when I go offline the app goes back online on its own, super weird. Even after I close down the app. Anyone know why or how to fix this? Otherwise I would be at 0 cancellations lol


I've had that happen many times. I go offline because I want it to be my last ride, and lo and behold, I'm getting another ping. If I decline, I hurt my AR and of course if you drop below 85% you get "punished" by withholding time and direction of your rides. Very childish of UBER but that's what they do. I try to go offline after each request so I don't get pings before I've completed the current trip.

I've noticed that if you decline 2 trips in a row, the APP logs you out and you have to pull over and log in again to continue. Anyone else experience this? It's happened a few times.


----------



## Adis (Oct 17, 2017)

I belong to a special club called 35/35
Not too many are members of this elite status
I absolutely love this co. , used to hate it. Lyft has a long way to go but they are trying


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Now at : 31% / 21%

Pulled up to a pickup and saw that it was "scheduled" . Timer began counting down at 20.00! LOL. UBER, are freaking kidding me? Mind you, I can't see destination. 
Cancel.
Yesterday: Ignored literally 15 pings till I got the one I wanted. An airport ride (I was not in the queue) Ended up being a long trip (not notified in ping), which is another story. Fine with it. Early in the day to a spot that I could get rides back... PLUS a $20 unsolicited cash tip!


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> Now at : 31% / 21%
> 
> Pulled up to a pickup and saw that it was "scheduled" . Timer began counting down at 20.00! LOL. UBER, are freaking kidding me? Mind you, I can't see destination.
> Cancel.
> Yesterday: Ignored literally 15 pings till I got the one I wanted. An airport ride (I was not in the queue) Ended up being a long trip (not notified in ping), which is another story. Fine with it. Early in the day to a spot that I could get rides back... PLUS a $20 unsolicited cash tip!


But you are sitting not making money waiting for the perfect ride?

I have 90 and 9

I like to see the direction and minutes of the request very helpful


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Saquan said:


> But you are sitting not making money waiting for the perfect ride?
> 
> I have 90 and 9
> 
> I like to see the direction and minutes of the request very helpful


Those 15 pings literally were just 10 minutes worth.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Saquan said:


> But you are sitting not making money waiting for the perfect ride?
> 
> I have 90 and 9
> 
> I like to see the direction and minutes of the request very helpful


Two things:

How are you getting to see direction and minutes if you have a 9% cancel rate?

How helpful is it when you have to take them anyway to stay in pro?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> UBER, are freaking kidding me? Mind you, I can't see destination.
> Cancel.


in that situation you got paid zero, yes?


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> Those 15 pings literally were just 10 minutes worth.


Ok gotcha


Disgusted Driver said:


> Two things:
> 
> How are you getting to see direction and minutes if you have a 9% cancel rate?
> 
> How helpful is it when you have to take them anyway to stay in pro?


Always get it unless I go over ten
I never have issue


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Saquan said:


> Ok gotcha
> 
> Always get it unless I go over ten
> I never have issue


Interesting. In my area you have to be less than 4% cancelation and at least 85% accept rate. Given the number of garbage pings i get 15 minutes away, it makes much more sense for me to give up on pro. I had an amazing week this week, did just under $2200 in 49 hours driving just 1120 miles. 50%ar 8% cr. I would have made less and driven more if I had accepted more. In my market with covid and fewer drivers, that's how you have to roll to optimize.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

SHalester said:


> in that situation you got paid zero, ye





Disgusted Driver said:


> Interesting. In my area you have to be less than 4% cancelation and at least 85% accept rate. Given the number of garbage pings i get 15 minutes away, it makes much more sense for me to give up on pro. I had an amazing week this week, did just under $2200 in 49 hours driving just 1120 miles. 50%ar 8% cr. I would have made less and driven more if I had accepted more. In my market with covid and fewer drivers, that's how you have to roll to optimize.


What hours do you tend to work? I'm just trying to supplement my income as opposed to doing full time so I avoid rush hour and nights. 
STILL constant pings.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> What hours do you tend to work? I'm just trying to supplement my income as opposed to doing full time so I avoid rush hour and nights.
> STILL constant pings.


I have a full time job so I do mostly evenings and late night weekends. I should also add that I will do uber eats as well if it's lucrative (estimated at $30 an hour or better) and they count towards quests BUT you have to reject most uber eats pings because they are crap pay and those rejections count towards your AR.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Now at : 31% / 21%
> 
> Pulled up to a pickup and saw that it was "scheduled" . Timer began counting down at 20.00! LOL. UBER, are freaking kidding me? Mind you, I can't see destination.
> Cancel.
> Yesterday: Ignored literally 15 pings till I got the one I wanted. An airport ride (I was not in the queue) Ended up being a long trip (not notified in ping), which is another story. Fine with it. Early in the day to a spot that I could get rides back... PLUS a $20 unsolicited cash tip!


I have another post going on this the missing long request 45+ See I'm not the only one have had multiple 45+ lately


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

tryingforthat5star said:


> I have another post going on this the missing long request 45+ See I'm not the only one have had multiple 45+ lately


They Startung to deactivate drivers canceling these scheduled pickups be careful


----------

